# MK4 ABS pump bleeding procedure



## GTI_goat (May 19, 2014)

I had to replace the brake master cylinder and booster in my 2001 GTI 1.8t, and the only way to get the booster out was to remove the ABS module.
Now I'm having a hard time getting the air out of the brake system. After bench bleeding the master cylinder and several brakes bleed cycles, the pedal is still spongy and has way too much travel.
I've tried this procedure with my friend's VAG-COM to bleed the ABS pump, as per Ross-Tech's posting

_[Select]
[03 - ABS Brakes]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 001 (may be group 002 in Mk3 VW Golf/Jetta)
[Go!]

This will trigger the ABS pump to turn on for about 10 seconds. You should hear the fairly loud pump clicking during this time.

Click the [Done, Go Back] button and you're all set._

After holding down the brake pedal, you hear and feel the ABS pump running. Then you're prompted to release the pedal and something to the effect of "BLEED F L/R". 

My question is, what's the correct way to do this?

Open the front L/R bleed screws while the pump is on, or normal brake bleed after ABS pump cycle, or is there another method to bleed the ABS pump and get that air out?

Would appreciate if anyone can help this this


----------

